# Hello from Scotland



## Jinsin456 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi everyone,

My name is Scott and I am from South West Scotland.

I've been dabbling in coffee for a few years now and have learned probably the hard way about a lot of things.

I started off using a very cheap simple espresso machine and then upgraded to an automatic Delonghi bean to cup and used that for about 2 years. I always felt it wad lacking so last week I treated myself to a Sage Oracle and what a difference! I'm still trying to get it dialled in and am experimenting with beans so that when I book my white glove service, it's tailored to the beans I want to use.

Anyway guys I'm looking forward to learning more about what has been a slightly robotic process for the last few years and getting involved with all things coffee









Cheers


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi Scott welcome mate


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi and welcome to the group

You could always let the white glove man dial it in, lol


----------



## Chapter Coffee (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi Scott,

Welcome to the forum mate.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome









I've heard nothing but good things about the white glove service! Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Lawman (Jul 26, 2013)

Welcome, from another Scott


----------



## Jinsin456 (Sep 12, 2017)

DaveP said:


> Hi and welcome to the group
> 
> You could always let the white glove man dial it in, lol


Thanks for the welcome everyone









The plan is to get the white glove guy to dial it in once we pick the right beans for us. We plan on sticking with the same beans so once we pick one we like we'll let the expert work their magic with our choice


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Get some scales, aim to get about 40-42g out in around 25-35 seconds. Taste, adjust. The Oracle will dose around 21g each time.


----------



## Jinsin456 (Sep 12, 2017)

I've been watching the videos about the grind settings and think I'm getting quite close. Grind is down about 12, seems a lot lower than I've seen, does this sound normal? Probably a question for the Sage section.

I'm using fresh beans from Artisan Roast, their Janzoon house blend.

Been going with the initial espresso drop, sage recommend between 9 and 12 seconds iirc, would this reduce when using the single basket?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jinsin456 said:


> I've been watching the videos about the grind settings and think I'm getting quite close. Grind is down about 12, seems a lot lower than I've seen, does this sound normal? Probably a question for the Sage section.
> 
> I'm using fresh beans from Artisan Roast, their Janzoon house blend.
> 
> Been going with the initial espresso drop, sage recommend between 9 and 12 seconds iirc, would this reduce when using the single basket?


The settings will be based on the differing coffees used and the amount is espresso Being made, so don't base your settings on other peoples clips etc.


----------

